# Eastern European Cream Separators



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

I have an old Delaval I use, but I would love to have something new.

I keep seeing the ones from Russia and Ukraine on Ebay but I've never heard from anybody who actually owns one.

Does anybody here?


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

I do. Works well, but I can't seem to figure out how to adjust it so the cream is the consistency I want. The control for that is a little screw~ I can't seem to find that happy medium between too thin and way too thick (as in gonna be solid when it cools). Other than my not being able to adjust it well...it does seem to do the job. Be sure to get a voltage converter with it if you buy one from the ukraine.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

I have one too. It's electric. Maybe the hand cranks would work better since you can adjust the speed by cranking faster or slower. I'm having trouble getting the cream adjusted. It's too thick and once it's refrigerated, it's hard as butter. If I adjust for thinner cream, it leaves cream in the milk and the separated cream still hardens into butter. I have Jersey's and from what I can tell, that might be why. I wanted to buy from an American company if I could. I talked with a salesperson at Coburn about their separators and he told me they don't recommend them for Jersey's. He said they tried everything they could to get them to work on Jersey milk but no luck. I ended up with the Ukraine one. It does a super job of skimming the milk and DH said it's worth it for that, but I had high hopes of getting workable cream from it. So far I haven't been able to make that happen.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I have a Novo electric cream separator. It is made overseas but there is a distributorship in the U.S. My Novo has been working well for the two or three years I have owned it.

http://www.novocreamseparators.com/


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

linn said:


> I have a Novo electric cream separator. It is made overseas but there is a distributorship in the U.S. My Novo has been working well for the two or three years I have owned it.
> 
> http://www.novocreamseparators.com/


Hey Linn, are you milking Jerseys?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I milk Jerseys and I also have a Dexter milk cow. Right now the Dexter is dry and the Jersey I was milking has pink eye. We gave her a big shot of LA 200 so her calf is getting the milk for now. My other Jersey is marked down to calve August 23. I AI'd her to a good ABS Jersey bull, so I hope I get a heifer. I guess that is a long-winded answer for yes. LOL


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

I've been wondering about those cream separators too. I've been putting our milk in those gallon-sized clear plastic drink dispensers with the little valve on the bottom that you can buy in Walmart. The cream rises to the top, and we siphon the milk through the valve in the bottom. It's a crude, but effective cream separator based off some of the ones our ancestors used. It works. 
But I've been toying with getting one of those foreign separators.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Oops....sorry about the sideways photo, but at least you get the idea.


----------



## McDaid36 (Jul 15, 2011)

thequeensblessings - I love the idea. It would make it so much easier for the kids too. I'm wondering how easy is it to clean out the valve part though, I would imagine it has a lot of nooks and crannies that are hard to get into. Is it possible to take it apart to clean?


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

McDaid36 said:


> thequeensblessings - I love the idea. It would make it so much easier for the kids too. I'm wondering how easy is it to clean out the valve part though, I would imagine it has a lot of nooks and crannies that are hard to get into. Is it possible to take it apart to clean?


The valve on mine doesn't come apart, I don't think...but I fill the whole thing with hot soapy water, letting a lot of it run out the valve. Then, I rinse it with clean, hot water until all the soap residue is out. Finally, I rinse it with a mild bleach/hot water solution to sanitize it. I've been doing this for 2 years now and have never had an issue with it. I actually have 2 that I use. I'll have to see if mine will unscrew or something. Now you have me wondering. But even if it doesn't, it's no different than the nooks and crannies on the milking machine. We just sanitize the whole thing every day.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

McDaid36 said:


> thequeensblessings - I love the idea. It would make it so much easier for the kids too. I'm wondering how easy is it to clean out the valve part though, I would imagine it has a lot of nooks and crannies that are hard to get into. Is it possible to take it apart to clean?


I use the Sun Tea jar to separate cream too! DH prefers skim milk and this way he has a ready supply. They work great and I make butter from the left over cream.

You can take the whole spigot apart for washing. Inside the jar is a nut that unscrews so you can take the spigot off. The lever on top of the spigot will unscrew too so you can get it completely clean.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

BlackWillowFarm said:


> I use the Sun Tea jar to separate cream too! DH prefers skim milk and this way he has a ready supply. They work great and I make butter from the left over cream.
> 
> You can take the whole spigot apart for washing. Inside the jar is a nut that unscrews so you can take the spigot off. The lever on top of the spigot will unscrew too so you can get it completely clean.


Thanks for explaining that!  I actually find that these jars make great, easy cream separators. We use the left over cream for ice cream, butter, and whipped cream.


----------



## McDaid36 (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks! I'm definitely going to try it.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

thequeensblessing said:


> Oops....sorry about the sideways photo, but at least you get the idea.


That's a pretty good idea, unfortunately it doesn't allow for mass production...


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorry to dredge up an old thread, but I only just found it. Can you tell me does this method make air bubbles when the valve's used? My husband tried something similar, not with this item, and air gets into the mechanism and the air bubbles "mix" the milk and cream so it's counterproductive. I said I'd see if this way does it. Thank you for the insight!



thequeensblessing said:


>


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

No, the air is actually sucked in through the lid evening out the pressure (Its not an "airtight" lid). So the air comes in through the top as the milk is taken from the bottom. There are no bubbles and no air that enters in through the valve. It works great for us!


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

thequeensblessing said:


> No, the air is actually sucked in through the lid evening out the pressure (Its not an "airtight" lid). So the air comes in through the top as the milk is taken from the bottom. There are no bubbles and no air that enters in through the valve. It works great for us!


Wonderful! Thank for being so prompt.


----------



## marsharini (Dec 31, 2011)

thequeensblessing said:


> No, the air is actually sucked in through the lid evening out the pressure (Its not an "airtight" lid). So the air comes in through the top as the milk is taken from the bottom. There are no bubbles and no air that enters in through the valve. It works great for us!


Is this container glass or plastic? I'm getting ready to purchase one and am wondering if it matters.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

mine is glass so look around.


----------



## marsharini (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks


----------

